# Lighting for macro shots of animal eyes



## Narcolepsy (May 10, 2012)

Slightly obscure/specialist question
I am looking for the best way to light animal eyes in macro shots of them...
Ring flash reflects in the cornea, and can obscure the area of interest (these photos are to show problems in the eyes for a veterinary audience)
Off camera flash works some with a single hand-held flash held almost at 90 degrees (get one reflection instead of a ring, obscuring less of the eye) - but multiple off camera flashes gets very clunky to try and get close to a moving target and can scare off the animals (and their owners)
So the question boils down to:
Is there a way to avoid reflections on a macro photo of a reflective surface, in a handheld solution?

Thanks for any advice


----------

